# August Meeting~Back to Basics



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Just doing a little pre-post here. The *August* meeting and onward will pretty much cover and deal with the bare essentials of this hobby. We came up with few(OK, more like several) hot topics we think everyone will be interested to know and learn, whether you are just starting out or have been in the green for years. It matters not. We guarantee there will be something new for everyone! So stay tuned and continue to check for updates whenever you can steal some time from work (OK, we meant you should be working hard at your job)

***Members and friends, feel free to throw in your questions and suggestions in this thread​


----------



## pambe1975 (May 27, 2009)

Can't wait to finally get to a meeting. Unfortunately I missed your last meeting. Will be checking back.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I missed the last one, too. I told you guys I woudl whimp out!  Seriously, I couldn't make it, but I'm geared up for the next one so I can bug you all for advice on the contest. 

-Dave


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Is August meeting going to be on the 8th? Time and place?
Planning on bringing some Polygonum sp "Kawagoeanum" .
A nice fast growing red plant with long leaves. Want to plan my thinning out for the meeting.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

August 8 or 15 pending location. We will post once confirm.  Work has been crazy for all of us.  I need a vacation!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

If you still have not decided, I'm hoping for the 15th.  I will be out of town on the 8th.

-Dave


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

August 15th is also a better day for me as I have a wedding to go to on the 8th.


----------



## kwc1974 (Jan 4, 2006)

I will be out of town on the 15th


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

Either is fine with me. Paul, bring the wedding party. (new members) I can go ahead and trim and have more ready by the 15th.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Looks like the 15 is the day since Paul is doing the presentation.  Location is being work out.


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

What's the presentation about?


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Fertilizing!


----------



## DUHK (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm new. Do we have to bring anything? >.<


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

DUHK said:


> I'm new. Do we have to bring anything? >.<


Just bring yourself and as many questions as you care to ask. If you like the club and want to join, you can take care of membership dues at a second meeting. First time is always a freebie.

I'm not sure where it will be held. Any word guys?

-Dave


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Due to ADG in shut down mode. I haven't heard back from Luis about the other location yet. If that doesn't fall through. I vote meeting at Ragin Cajun. Noon?

http://www.ragin-cajun.com/

4302 Richmond Ave
Houston, TX 77027

http://maps.yahoo.com/#mvt=m&lat=29...q1=4302 richmond ave houston tx&gid1=19000772


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

I know ADG wants to move to a new location soon. Can we still pick up stuff at the store if we order on-line?


----------



## speakerguy (Sep 1, 2007)

Hello!

I would like to attend. I have just moved to the Houston area within the last month. I do not have a tank up right now, but had a 50 gallon planted tank that was my first that I did a lot of stuff wrong with (too much light, too much ferts, too much CO2). It looked awesome for 3 months until algae overtook everything. Looking to start over again and make some friends in the area and do things right this time.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

speakerguy said:


> Hello!
> 
> I would like to attend. I have just moved to the Houston area within the last month. I do not have a tank up right now, but had a 50 gallon planted tank that was my first that I did a lot of stuff wrong with (too much light, too much ferts, too much CO2). It looked awesome for 3 months until algae overtook everything. Looking to start over again and make some friends in the area and do things right this time.


I hope to see you there !


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Meeting will be held at: http://www.ragin-cajun.com/ next Saturday August 15, 2009 at Noon.

4302 Richmond Ave
Houston, TX 77027

http://maps.yahoo.com/#mvt=m&lat=29....&gid1=19000772

Topic will be presented by our very own Paul. Topic: Fertilization

Hope to see new faces and old members. The more the merrier. :grouphug:

Cheers!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

Crawfish shells make good fertilizer!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

Yummy! I'll be there.

-Dave


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Change sucks. But all good things must come to an end. ADG has been very kind to NASH in the past and in the present but now it is time we find new gathering places which will be convenient for everyone as much as possible

So, see everyone there at the *Ragin Cajun* this Saturday, 08/15/2009!

*Reminder*: Members, please bring whatever plants you would like to trade or giveaway, and please kindly put labels on the bags. Thank you​


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I'll be there. Food sounds good.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Bunbuku said:


> Crawfish shells make good fertilizer!


:whip: It also attract fire ants! 

I'm getting hungry already. :hungry: 4 more days!


----------



## Bunbuku (Feb 10, 2008)

TNguyen said:


> :whip: It also attract fire ants!
> 
> I'm getting hungry already. :hungry: 4 more days!


Fire ants can be used to feed your fish!


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

My brother-in-law said he'd go, too. He doesn't have an aquarium, so maybe we can lure him into the hobby a little at a time.


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Bunbuku, I heard crawfish like plants too. 

Dave, cajun food is the best way to do that. The more the merrier!


----------



## pambe1975 (May 27, 2009)

Great! I'll be there with a couple of questions in tow


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

pambe1975 said:


> Great! I'll be there with a couple of questions in tow


:wave: Awesome! Bring an empty stomach too. :hungry: 1 more day! :grouphug:


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Good food, good company, Great presentation Paul! 

pambe1975, glad you make it. Hope you got some of your question answer. Let us know if we could help you with anything!


Cheers


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

It was great seeing everyone! I had alot of fun doing the presentation; definitely re-learned some stuff which I always took for granted LOL!


I also have a small surprise for everybody. Due to work, I will be taking a less active role in the club. HOWEVER, a friend of my(whom some of you have met at the meeting) has agreed to translate articles for the club. Specifically, Aquajournal. We are still working on the detail, but suffice it to say, he is a fully qualified Japanese speaker who majored in, you guessed it, Japanese! 

So this is what I plan on doing. I will be collaborating with my friend to try to translate one article per month from Aquajournal. So stay tuned!


----------



## TNguyen (Mar 20, 2005)

Paul Higashikawa said:


> It was great seeing everyone! I had alot of fun doing the presentation; definitely re-learned some stuff which I always took for granted LOL!
> 
> I also have a small surprise for everybody. Due to work, I will be taking a less active role in the club. HOWEVER, a friend of my(whom some of you have met at the meeting) has agreed to translate articles for the club. Specifically, Aquajournal. We are still working on the detail, but suffice it to say, he is a fully qualified Japanese speaker who majored in, you guessed it, Japanese!
> 
> So this is what I plan on doing. I will be collaborating with my friend to try to translate one article per month from Aquajournal. So stay tuned!


Paul,

Thanks for all your help in the past and continue support for NASH. You are a great member and best of all a great friend. Take as much time off as possible to regroup then come back with vengeance. The economy definitely hit all of us recently but I blame more on your algae tanks! 

It will be a great treat to have your friend translate those article for us. Looking forward to that!


----------



## pambe1975 (May 27, 2009)

TNguyen said:


> Good food, good company, Great presentation Paul!
> 
> pambe1975, glad you make it. Hope you got some of your question answer. Let us know if we could help you with anything!
> 
> Cheers


I'd just like to say it was great meeting everyone and thanks for making us feel welcome! Will be seeing all of you at the next meeting. :clap2:


----------



## The old man (Apr 12, 2008)

I really enjoyed the meeting. Thanks Paul for the presentation and the food and company was great. Looks like I retired at the right time with the economy as it is.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

It was good to see everyone again, great meeting. Now, back to some picture taking for my Contest-Winning Picotope! :flame:

-Dave


----------

